# need to rush a cycle



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Here again with a new tank and nobody around has bio-spira.

this is what i was thinking of doing let me know what you think.

I have 2 cycled tanks. (1) 40g and (1) 55g

I wanna take a few scoops of gravel from the 40G (which the P's are in),
and I wanna throw it in the new tank (100g) along with water,
from the 2 cycled tanks.

I wont have enough cycled water to fill my new tank, 
so I was just thinking of taking as much cycled water as I could get,
then filling the rest up with fresh water, and about 40 feeders.

My SRBs are gonna be moved into the new tank (not cycled) and,
my Serra into the 40G which is already cycled.

whatcha think? Would it be ok to mix the 2 cycled waters?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i do that all the time....i also use the old filter that has all that good bacteria sh*t in it too...never lost any fish


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

bio-spira, cycled my brand new 75g tank in 36 hours.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> bio-spira, cycled my brand new 75g tank in 36 hours.


I *cant* get my hands on it


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

SORRY HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN UR TANK HAS BEEN CYCLED?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

rbP NUT newbie hijackin my thread?? LOL..

rbP NUT, How to know if your tank is cycled


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just use the old filter and use gravel and some water and put it on the new tank and just keep on doing water check until you have no ammonia no nitrite and not so high nitrate.

Good Luck with your new tank...........


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thanks for the link, im going through the sort of same thing


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------

